# Outer washer on table saw blade



## daviddoria (Dec 18, 2007)

I am trying to make as thick of a dado as possible. I just picked up a dado stack. It came with several chippers. However, if I put more than the two outer blades and two 1/8" chipper on the arbor, then the outer washer that came with the table saw, the blade nut won't go on the arbor (the blades+washer go all the way to the end of the threads. 

I guess my question is is it ok to put the blade nut directly against the outer dado blade? What is the washer there for?

Also, is it ok to use an 8" dado stack on a 10" table saw? I figured the only difference was how high you'd have to set the blade height to achieve the same height of cut?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*YUP and YUP!*

The arbor should show 2 threads if possible after the nut, no washer. 
The 8" stack on a 10" saw is fine, depending on the material and your motor's HP. It may slow down a bit on a *deep cut 1" *or so. Just make 2 passes then. You'll know if you're forcing the material by the amount of feed pressure required.:thumbsup: bill
The washer is to stabilize a thin or standard thickness blade, not the full thickness of the dado, where everything acts to stabilize itself under the nut.


----------



## daviddoria (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks Bill,

I had seen this:
http://woodworking.about.com/od/bladesbits/qt/ShortArborDado.htm

that said the washer was necessary to stabilize the blade. I never trust what I read online without verification, but I'd like to keep my fingers at all costs  If the blade is not "stabilized", will I notice it chattering or something when I turn it on before I start cutting? Or will the whole thing just explode at me? haha

Dave


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*There were issues using a dado on a Rigid TS*

But, the closest I've come was a strange kickback which loosened the blade on the arbor and it sat there spinning away until I shut if off, using my handy paddle knee switch, and jammed a scrap into the blade. Whew! That was different! :huh: bill


----------



## iamwelty2 (Oct 18, 2009)

what make and model of saw are you using?


----------



## daviddoria (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm using this saw:

http://www.ryobitools.com/catalog/power_tools/table_saws/BTS12S#


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Next Question*



daviddoria said:


> I'm using this saw:
> http://www.ryobitools.com/catalog/power_tools/table_saws/BTS12S#


 If you measure from the back side or motor side of the arbor shaft to it's tip what do you get? Is there a removable washer on the back side or is it a machined flange which acts like a washer? How much shaft can be exposed in total? :blink: bill


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

My Ryobi has two spacer collars behind the blade, one about 1/4 inch and another about 1/2 inch or so. They are stacked to hold the regular blade in the right location and can be slipped off for the dado stack. If you are lucky yours will have a similar setup.


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

Same on my job site saw.


----------



## iamwelty2 (Oct 18, 2009)

daviddoria said:


> I'm using this saw:
> 
> http://www.ryobitools.com/catalog/power_tools/table_saws/BTS12S#


I'm thinking that is a very small saw to be working with a 8" Dado set up. Unless I'm thinking wrong, a good dado set will run you about the same as what the saw cost. I worry about the power and the arbor length, not to mention the table saw. I'd ask Santa for a late present and think about upgrading saws if you're looking at doing alot of wide dado's. But that's just my thoughts...


----------

